# Frankenstein pavoni zaconni mish mash



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

So, a friend of mine built his own La Pavoni base and I quire admired it. I've also always admired the Zacconi Riviera base so I thought well why not combine the two. The diameter of the boiler on the Pavoni is slightly smaller than that off the Zacconi so my friend is currently designing a Cad design for a top boiler flange to help secure the LP boiler and stop it from swivelling. This will then be machined and hopefully this will look sweet 👌. So here's a few photos of my current project if anyone's interested 😁.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Having used both, that looks really good


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Finally finished this project if anyone's interested 😊


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very classy! Thumbs up from me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

hotmetal said:


> Very classy! Thumbs up from me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Thanks 👌, it's been a fun project.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Looks great. Good job 👍


----------



## spookym (Jun 10, 2020)

love it!


----------

